# Any Led Zeppelin fans here?



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Check out Greta Van Fleet.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Without getting caught up in the similarities and comparisons, I like their sound. Thanks for heads up.

PS. They'll be in Miami and Jacksonville in early May.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't imagine someone not being a Led Zeppelin fan !

and yeah, Greta Van Fleet is pretty damn good.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Just watched a couple of videos, and read some bio. Might have to run down to Miami and check them out


----------

